# Good places to get original scores



## korgscrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Guys, im after some places I can get some film scores in paper / PDF format.

Full scores, not the arranged for piano / guitar ones.

Usual suspects, Zimmer, Williams, Howard etc.

Ive doen a search, but nothing has popped out. Sorry if ive re-opened a can of worms!

Danny


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Oct 17, 2013)

They're very hard to find. Last time I checked Marco Beltrami had a ton of scores on his web page, very useful.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 17, 2013)

Very few are available to the general public.

*http://www.halleonard.com* is probably the best place to go. 

I think Peter Alexander Publishing has some?

USC has a huge collection of JNH's stuff, but you'd have to get there.

Cheers.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Oct 17, 2013)

Edited!!!


----------



## FatPablo (Oct 17, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> USC has a huge collection of JNH's stuff, but you'd have to get there.


Hey Riff,

Is this at their library?


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 17, 2013)

FatPablo @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> RiffWraith @ Thu Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > USC has a huge collection of JNH's stuff, but you'd have to get there.
> ...



I believe it is.


----------



## jaredcowing (Oct 17, 2013)

For the JNH collection you'll need to go to their Special Collections/Archives: http://www.usc.edu/libraries/finding_aids/records/finding_aid.php?fa=0075 (http://www.usc.edu/libraries/finding_ai ... hp?fa=0075)

Be aware that these materials can't usually be checked out so bring your study materials with you! It's also housed off-site so you'll need to give them advanced notice of what you want to study when you get there- there is a button to request materials on the linked page.

UCLA also has an extensive collection- I think Alex North's stuff is there.

JoAnn Kane I think keeps the stuff they prepare there (not sure on that), but I suspect they might not let visitors come in to peruse as it's not a research facility.

If you're not in LA, there are some universities elsewhere with film music collections (ex: Hartt School got a donation when I worked there), but they might not be super-contemporary... what usually happens is a composer passes away, their family finds all the scores when digging through their belongings, and donates to a local university. JNH's situation is rather uncommon in that he donates relatively soon after the film is done, so there are tons of very recent scores there.


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 17, 2013)

Omni Publishing had a copy of the entire score to Edward Scissorhands by Danny Elfman, but according to their website: 

"Permission to print more copies of this title, and to make it available worldwide, has been denied by Fox Film Corp. Omni Music Publishing apologizes that we will no longer be able to sell this book."

WTF is up with that? I'm glad I grabbed it while it was available but I can't understand why Fox wouldn't let them print more. Why are film studios so reluctant to release conductor's scores?


----------



## FatPablo (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Jared.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. As im getting back into theory and undergoing an orchestration course with think space, it seems a good idea to get some scores of those stand out sounds to study and see how its done and implement them.

leogardini, im not sure i understand what you mean. Trade them for study purpose?


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. As im getting back into theory and undergoing an orchestration course with think space, it seems a good idea to get some scores of those stand out sounds to study and see how its done and implement them.

Also, an original score sheet from a session would look fab in a frame in the studio  Its at times like this I wonder what i would find if I riffled through the bins at Lyndhurst hall.

leogardini, im not sure i understand what you mean. Trade them for study purpose?


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 17, 2013)

jaredcowing @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> For the JNH collection you'll need to go to their Special Collections/Archives: http://www.usc.edu/libraries/finding_aids/records/finding_aid.php?fa=0075 (http://www.usc.edu/libraries/finding_ai ... hp?fa=0075)



That's it. Some pretty cool stuff there to check out. Orchestrations, sketches, session materials, notes. Hell, they even have the original floppy disks :shock:


----------



## Studio E (Oct 17, 2013)

midi_controller @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Omni Publishing had a copy of the entire score to Edward Scissorhands by Danny Elfman, but according to their website:
> 
> "Permission to print more copies of this title, and to make it available worldwide, has been denied by Fox Film Corp. Omni Music Publishing apologizes that we will no longer be able to sell this book."
> 
> WTF is up with that? I'm glad I grabbed it while it was available but I can't understand why Fox wouldn't let them print more. Why are film studios so reluctant to release conductor's scores?



Oh Man!?!? WTF is up with that? I was SO going to buy that too. I'm really disappointed to hear this news :(


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 17, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> www.noname.com
> 
> If you look hard enough, you can find users with enormous catalogs of film and orchestral scores, some of whom are willing to 'trade' for nothing.



You're sending people to a pirate web site. STOP IT.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 17, 2013)

Links to pirated sites are against the forum rules. Do not create or recommend these sites on the forum.


----------



## jensos (Oct 18, 2013)

Korgscrew,

given that, besides you and me, there are probably more Thinkspace orchestration students here who are interested in score study, I guess it might be a good idea to revive their student forum a little bit. There has been some score over there in the past and - unless I misunderstood older posts - they might be able to provide access to, or at least suggest, some additional score material to look at.

Best,
Jens
--


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 18, 2013)

Thought I would throw out the IMSLP Petrucci Music Library. It doesn't have any new scores, most of the work there is over 100 years old, but it's a fantastic resource. Plus, the scores are public domain, so it's free (and legal)!

The John Williams signature series is really great, but be aware that some of the orchestrations have been changed on certain scores. Besides the Elfman one (which isn't available anymore because Fox is dumb) and the John Williams stuff, is there even anything else out there? There are a ton of arrangements and reductions of just about everything, but actual full score stuff seems ridiculously rare.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Peter Alexander @ Fri 18 Oct said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Thu Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > www.noname.com
> ...



YIKES! My apologies, I meant no harm. I guess I didn't expect such a response since the 'site-which-must-not-be-named' is mentioned elsewhere on this forum.
I would just like to make clear that it was not my intent to promote piracy, and I would never encourage illegally obtaining something instead of purchasing it, but that site is a way to obtain bulk scores *in the public domain* and/or scores that are unavailable for purchase, AND i misunderstood certain copyright laws. Guilty. :oops: 

Back on topic (and I hope I don't get banned for this ), another good resource is IMSLP. Here is their page of orchestral works: http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Catego ... e:Catintro

EDIT: Damnit! My one useful post and midi-controller beat me to it! :|


----------



## jensos (Oct 18, 2013)

Here are some:
http://wherestheorchestra.com/category/ ... ve/page/2/

Within each of the pages referenced there, you find score pdfs and recordings.

Not scores of feature films obviously, but of great quality and quite instructive...

A lot of scores that are not on IMSLP can also be found here (e.g. Appalachian Spring): 
http://archives.nyphil.org/index.php/ar ... 6530000dbc

AND ALL LEGAL!!


----------



## AndreP (Oct 18, 2013)

Also, Boosey and Hawkes has some select scores available to browse online. You just have to create an account.

As has been stated before, do not overlook early 20th century concert works for guidance is orchestration. To continue to reiterate what has been said countless times before, your Howard Shore's, James Newton Howard's, Jerry Goldsmith's, all learned that art and craft from score study (a lot of the early 20th century stuff is in the public domain via the previously linked IMSLP. And you can most of the time find a recording of concert works on Youtube). 

Honestly, a good deal of twentieth century stuff has a 'film music' music. One just have to delve into finding the composer and listening. Oh, and your local college library has a goldmine of scores.


----------



## jensos (Oct 23, 2013)

Just out of curiosity: I just happened to browse to the website of JoAnn Kane Music Services, and they mention "JoAnn Kane Music Service Film Music Library, a collection of the finest film and television scores available for rental" 
(http://www.joannkanemusic.com/film-music-rentals/).
Does this mean there's a way to rent scores from them for study or performance purposes? And if so, is this affordable?

Not that I would be able to use this (for geographical reasons) of course, but I'd sure be interested to know what this library is for.

Thanks,
Jens
--


----------



## bltpyro (Oct 23, 2013)

It isn't exactly a score since it is a video, and it is more trailer music than film score, but Audiomachine has at least 3 1080p videos where it shows the score along with the music. Here is one for example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6iEcvkwZXg&noredirect=1


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

I've picked up the planets full score from eBay for around $20. 

It seems a lot of students swear by this for film orchestration and it covers lots of bases in every suite. Also, I've real JW studied this score when he first started. Not sure how true that is!

Planets has epic, choral, minimal and melodic all in one score. Cheap too!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 23, 2013)

planets is a very good source material for a lot of Hollywood sounding music. Especially the moody stuff. You can get a two hand piano version too . Which i find very useful to see all the musical ideas simply laid out....( hate reading transposed scores)

you've got action in mars ( somewhat over pilfered by now )

romantic in venus

other worldly in uranus and neptune

uplifting and triumphant in Jupiter

magical and fairylike in Mercury ( very similar to sorcerers apprentice another good score to study )

very good value

e


----------

